# Water temp Tappan Lake



## TigerTown5683 (Aug 29, 2015)

Does anyone have a recent water temp from Tappan? I was there yesterday and it was mid 50's back in the bays. Has the main part of the lake made it above 50 yet?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

It sure seems like everything is a month ahead this year. This time last year most water was high 30's.. Thanks to all the guys out there with a water temp report post !! That really helps this year..


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I was at Tappan and the main lake was around 46 to 47 degrees. I wasn't in any bays. A gent told me 50 to 52 all the way back. This was last Saturday.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the Updates! Anybody with a more recent Water Temp, feel free to drop it here.


----------



## Boom3198 (Jun 22, 2016)

Saturday 4/1 was 46 in the main lake by the state park ramp and 50 halfway back in bay 1 (by the dam on the north side)


----------

